# Do I need two food bowls? I have two kittens



## kevin30 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have two kittens that seem to bump heads when they are trying to eat. Do you guys use two food bowls and just seperate food for them in each bowl?


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Kevin,

When ever i have had 2 cats ive always had 2 water bowls, 1 large dry food bowl, and 2 wet food bowls. Makes sure they each get an equal share and avoids the head butting and possible arguing. 

If your cats get along food bowls next to each other are fine, if they dont put them at opposite ends of the kitchen or in other rooms.

But yeah i always had seperate bowls for my kitties.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Me too...3 wet food bowls, 3 dry food. And actually a second set of wet food bowls so that I don't have to pick up the dirty ones and wash them before feeding a new meal.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

4 cats = 4 plates of wet food

I used to have cat dishes...but I went through them so quickly, that I started using MY dishes. Since the set I bought comes with 6 salad plates, 6 dessert plates, and 6 saucers (for the cups), I can feed several meals before I have to run the dishwasher...if I need to. I try to wash all the plates in between meals and use those same ones again.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I have separate wet food bowls for Willow and Toby but they share water and biccie bowls. The bowls are getting further and further apart these days as Toby seems to get a bit growly if Willow eats to close to him - I think he thinks she is going to pinch his food!

I have lots of spares - actually I think I have more kitty dishes than human ones!


----------



## kevin30 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks guys looks like I am heading off to get another food bowl so they stop butting heads.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I also have two wet food bowls and two dry food bowls for Misty and Stormy. I started out with only one dry food bowl and while they were fine sharing, they seemed to eat less frantically when they had seperate bowls and didn't feel like they were competing for the food. (Then I cut back on what I was feeding them and they eat frantically all the time, now! Silly kitties.)

I started thinking I was going to use my dishes for wet food, but when I feed wet food on saucers they shove it all over the floor, and I need my bowls for MY cereal. So I got bowls for them at Goodwill. It's probably just as well: the way they come running when I touch THE BOWLS I wonder if they would have come running every time I picked up a dish if I kept feeding them off mine...


----------



## CoolCalicoCat (Feb 14, 2008)

I have 2 water dishes, 1 large dry food dish and 2 dishes for wet food. I had to seperate Cali and Screwball in 2 different rooms when I gave them wet food. Cali would gobble hers down and then chace Screwball away for her food. Sillly fat cat, she lived everyday of her life for food! :lol:


----------

